# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua máng xích nhỏ

## ktshung

Em cần mua máng xích loại bể rộng < 75 và <55. Bác nào có để lại cho em với ạ, em cám ơn

----------

